
Building Jarvis - andygambles
https://www.facebook.com/notes/mark-zuckerberg/building-jarvis/10154361492931634?hc_location=ufi
======
dgellow
Discussion from yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13212976](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13212976)

------
andygambles
Mildly amusing video by Zuckerberg to go with this:
[https://www.facebook.com/zuck/videos/vb.4/10103351034741311](https://www.facebook.com/zuck/videos/vb.4/10103351034741311)

